# Cornish Farm Rally



## CatherineandSteve

Hi All,

We are pleased to announce that we have arranged a rally at Cornish Farm Taunton, home of Mr & Mrs Eddie Vanbitz.

The rally takes place on the first weekend in May, which is a bank holiday, so we are hoping for good weather.  

There is plenty to see in the area, and the campsite is a two mile level walk from Taunton.

The highlight for the weekend will be Eddie's famous Ram Roast and local scrumpy  and a disco to follow for anyone still standing :lol: 

Looking forward to seeing lots of you there.

Cheers
Catherine and Steve


We assume that everyone will want the Ram Roast, but please let us know if you don't so that Eddie can get an appropriately sized Ram.


----------



## zulurita

Is that £12 for the whole week-end, i.e. 3 nights? If so that seems very reasonable.


----------



## johng1974

I would be up for it as long as Eddie doesnt hit me for calling him silly 8O


----------



## LadyJ

zulurita said:


> Is that £12 for the whole week-end, i.e. 3 nights? If so that seems very reasonable.


£12 per night Rita £36 for 3 nights Eddie is not that generous :lol: but he is supplying the Ram Roast & Cider free 

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Rita

No it is £12 per night, but the "Ram Roast, cider, disco and electric hook-up are included in the price.

I have amended the Rally listing to make the cost a little clearer.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Ta Jen,

You Beat me to it. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

I trust the ram will be free range, organic, and ethically and sustainably produced? :wink:

We're on the list  

Gerald


----------



## CatherineandSteve

geraldandannie said:


> I trust the ram will be free range, organic, and ethically and sustainably produced? :wink:


Gerald,

Only the best produce down hear in the south west :wink:

Steve


----------



## zulurita

ok thanks, I read it wrong


----------



## Waves

Why are rallies that you would like to go to always on dates that make it impossible to attend? I like Cornish Farm and have met Eddie and his wife and have spent a few bob on their gear. However we go to France for two months that weekend so I am sad to miss it  . Anybody who has not been there will not be disapointed.

Enjoy yourselves you lucky b.........s.

John


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Waves said:


> Why are rallies that you would like to go to always on dates that make it impossible to attend? I like Cornish Farm and have met Eddie and his wife and have spent a few bob on their gear. However we go to France for two months that weekend so I am sad to miss it  . Anybody who has not been there will not be disapointed.
> 
> Enjoy yourselves you lucky b.........s.
> 
> John


Hi John

Well you lucky b..........r two months in France great.
Don't suppose your anywhere near Amboise in June there's a great meet taking place.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Waves

Hi Steve,

I dont know where we will be in early June (the beauty of a motorhome) probobly further south!! However it is my intention that if we are that far north we will stop by.

I do not want to book because it would deprive somebody of a pitch within the rally, and given the size of the site I would still get a pitch.

Thanks for the thought John


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hi Catherine and Steve

Sounds lilac it will be a good rally.

We have put ourselves on the list and look forward to meeting you again after Shepton (with hope for better weather this time).

Deb & Paul


----------



## carol

I have put us down on the list of attendees - what is next step please. 

Look forward to meeting some more members, at a very nice venue.

Carol

Incidentally what are your measurements used for small, medium and large...I put us down as large - we are 7.4m (altho that is fairly average for a mh these days)


----------



## LadyJ

carol said:


> I have put us down on the list of attendees - what is next step please.
> 
> Look forward to meeting some more members, at a very nice venue.
> 
> Carol
> 
> Incidentally what are your measurements used for small, medium and large...I put us down as large - we are 7.4m (altho that is fairly average for a mh these days)


Hi Carol

pm CatherineandSteve for there address to send your cheque

Your van would come under Large I would think

Jacquie


----------



## carol

Tks Jacquie - I put it under that...

Incidentally have just emailed Dave, as email after adding name says to contact Stone Leisure or something else....wrong info on it...

Will PM Catherine and Steve

Carol


----------



## nukeadmin

I am going, wouldn't miss out on a freebie lunch on Eddie


----------



## LadyJ

carol said:


> Tks Jacquie - I put it under that...
> 
> Incidentally have just emailed Dave, as email after adding name says to contact Stone Leisure or something else....wrong info on it...
> 
> Will PM Catherine and Steve
> 
> Carol


Hi Carol

The e.mail is rather confusing but it is the correct one at the moment Nuke is about to alter it :wink: but if you just click on the link in it it will confirm you have booked.

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

I've booked in & confirmed 8)


----------



## motorhomer2

LadyJ said:


> ---- but he is supplying the Ram Roast & Cider free
> 
> Jacquie


Hello Jackie

Will there be an alternative offering for those who are vegetarian do you know?

Motorhomer


----------



## clianthus

Hi motorhomer2

I don't know if there will be a vegetarian alternative, I suspect not?

I suggest when you PM CatherineandSteve for the address to send the payment you ask them to find out for you as they are organising this rally.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Thanks Jen,

We will sort something out a bit nearer the time.
I can make some vegeburgers fot the non-meat eaters, but we may also need some salads/pickles etc to go with the lamb.
No need to panic we will cater for all dietry requirements.

Cheers
Catherine


----------



## geraldandannie

Blimey! 27 out of the maximum 30 spaces booked, in 2 days 8O 

If there is going to be a veggie option, put us down for one please, but don't worry too much about it :wink:

Gerald


----------



## chrisgreen

i have just booked as well.


----------



## phil4francoise

HI Catherine and Steve 

we would love to come down for the weekend how do we book and I presume or very small St Bernard is welcome.Regards Phil.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi phil4francoise

add your name to the rally list then pm CatherineandSteve for there address to send your payment and yes dogs are allowed.

Cornish Farm Rally

Jacquie


----------



## phil4francoise

I know i am fairly new to this forum but where do i find the rally list Regards Phil


----------



## rayc

On the Home Page near the bottom is the list of rallies and meets.
Ray


----------



## LadyJ

Phil just click on my link in the post above that will take you to the rally listing then click on the blue link at the bottom that says I would like to make a provisional booking for this rally, then fill in your details, you will be then added to the rally list.


All rallies are listed in the rally section in the yellow bit on the top of the page, and are also on the front page if you scroll down past the forum threads


Jacquie


----------



## phil4francoise

thankyou everyone


----------



## JollyJack

Yup.. would have loved to have come but we're in Spain that weekend  

Have a great time everyone!


----------



## sparky_speedy

Catherine

I can make a batch of beetroot chutney and choc brownies to bring to the BBQ.

Debbie


----------



## eddievanbitz

And I've bean testing different stypes off cyder to enfsure that wee gett a goood one Hic! :drunken: 

dontwant any robbifh doo wee?

Eddie


----------



## nukeadmin

> I can make a batch of beetroot chutney and choc brownies to bring to the BBQ


I can help you eat them


----------



## CatherineandSteve

eddievanbitz said:


> And I've bean testing different stypes off cyder to enfsure that wee gett a goood one Hic! :drunken:
> 
> dontwant any robbifh doo wee?
> 
> Eddie


Only one thing to say to that Eddie, make sure you have plenty of the apples :lol: I think we may have a few thursty members to contend with. LOL

Cheers Steve


----------



## clianthus

Hi sparky_speedy

I'm sure your chocolate brownies will go down a treat, thanks for the offer. Look forward to trying the beetroot chutney as well.

Eddie

Have you found the perfect cider yet or are are you still testing :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

Ahhh, was really fancying the sound of this rally - then I discovered its fully booked  

We get our first motorhome in 2 weeks and I'm planning out our summer!

Although its a long drive from Scotland I really want to see the South of England.

Do you think there will be any chance of cancellations opening up a space or two?

Regards
Hezbez


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Hezbez,

We have quite a big reserve list at the moment, i will put your name down if you want and we will see what happens.  

Cheers Steve


----------



## rayc

We met and spoke to the very nice Mr & Mrs Van bitz at the NEC last week. They assured us that the lamb is running round the field and bulking up nicely and that the cider is being pressed as we speak. We are really looking forward to it and they even promised nice weather.


----------



## phil4francoise

Hezbez I am not sure that we will be able to make it as the French project that i am working on is demanding far more time than I have.We may have to cancel.


----------



## eddievanbitz

rayc said:


> We met and spoke to the very nice Mr & Mrs Van bitz at the NEC last week. They assured us that the lamb is running round the field and bulking up nicely and that the cider is being pressed as we speak. We are really looking forward to it and they even promised nice weather.


Cheers Ray, you forgot to mention that the band is busy practising at local venues around the West Country and that Ashley is busy loading loads more kareoke tracks on the computer for after the band has finished and the cider has "kicked in"

I would like to point out that I have selflessly been sampling many ciders to ensure a good quality.

Mark and Sue our great new wardens have joined Motorhomefacts tonight and are really looking forward to the rally as well. So much in fact that Mark has asked me if he can start to help sampling the cider as well! :drinking: 8O Such dedication LOL


----------



## Hezbez

Stop it!! You're making this rally sound soooooo good. And its full :roll: 

Anyway, I'm on the waiting list, just need to keep my fingers crossed!

Hezbez


----------



## rayc

Eddie, I am a little concerned that all that sampling of the cider could effect the matrimonial home if Mrs vanbitz joins the sisters below.


----------



## Spacerunner

rayc said:


> Eddie, I am a little concerned that all that sampling of the cider could effect the matrimonial home if Mrs vanbitz joins the sisters below.


Its a 'Catch 22' thing.

Hatchet faces like that driving you to drink. Then when they start to look human, all privileges removed!


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi all

There is one month till the closing date to this rally, as it is fully subscribed and some members have yet to pay, could you let us know if you are still attending and want details of where to send your cheque. 

Could those members please contact us. Thank you  

C&S


----------



## chrisgreen

CatherineandSteve

you have a pm.


----------



## Bubblehead

As we dont have any chance of getting a place (like trying to get on a Caravan club site on a bank holiday without booking a year in advance) :lol: can we book for the 2010 on (if were not to late already)

Andy


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Andy,

You never Know :wink: I,ll make a note of it.

Steve


----------



## Bubblehead

Steve

Which year?  Do you take bribes?

Andy


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Bubblehead said:


> Steve
> 
> Which year?  Do you take bribes?
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

Always partial to a bit of cash 8O :wink: It seams that places for this rally are more sort after than a Michael Jackson ticket :roll: 

Cheers Steve


----------



## eddievanbitz

Bubblehead said:


> Steve
> 
> Which year?  Do you take bribes?
> 
> Andy


I do! 8O


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

:lol: Hi everyone us to :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## Bubblehead

Steve

Michael who?

Eddie

Ill be down with my piggy bank shortly

Andy


----------



## chrisgreen

could you tell me if my payment has been received for this rally?

cheers chris


----------



## MarkandSue

Hi All,

Not long to go until the Cornish Farm Rally, thought it would be a good time to introduce ourselves to those that we haven't met. I'm Mark and my Partner is Sue and we are the Wardens here at Cornish Farm. We took over the role in January this year and absolutely love the role that we have inherited.

Our main thrust is to build on the great reputation that Cornish Farm already has as a friendly, clean and well organised touring park. We have the added bonus of the Van Bitz site right along side us and are lucky enough to be able to draw on the vast knowledge and expertise of the owners, Eddie and Lyn.

We have implemented WiFi on site and are still in the process of adjusting it for the best coverage accross the site. Sue is busy cleaning and edging the grass around the pitches and I'm getting the grass and gravel sorted to make the site as attractive as possible amongst other things.
We have booked the sun for the weekend of the rally, although it's a bit like the C&CC nowadays, you just can't tell if it will show?
At least the WiFi won't cost £5 per hour ;-)

So, if you have any questions that haven't been answered yet or you just want to say hi, you now have a contact here at Cornish Farm.

Good journey's all and see you soon.

Best Regards,

Mark and Sue.
Cornish Farm Wardens. :wink:


----------



## howellsroad

Hi Mark & Sue.
We are overnighting on the Thursday, having alarm fitted by Eddie & team on the 1st, so very sorry to be missing the meet but we are looking forward to meeting up with you two. (Can't even get a doggie bag since you won't have caught your ram by then!)
I'm sure Cornish Farm will be far from empty on Thursday night/Friday morning though so no doubt we will make new friends among the "white van brigade". Now have a completely new take on white vans since joining in December with our Lunar Telstar (one of only three we know of so far). 
Best wishes for a great weekend. See you on the 30th.

Tim & Merle (with "Stan")


----------



## MarkandSue

Hi Tim and Merle,

When you arrive, say hi and we'll put a brew on! 

Mark and Sue


----------



## howellsroad

Looking forward to meeting up. Many thanks
Tim & Merle (& Stan)


----------



## zulurita

Hello Mark & Sue,

We haven't met you yet as last year it was other wardens. We shall be arriving on the Thursday (we phoned and booked, pitch 34 you gave us) as we will be on Auto-Trail rallies prior to the Cornish Farm Rally and the last rally finishes on the Thursday morning.

So look forward to meeting you both.

Rita, Judy & Jabulile


----------



## MarkandSue

Hi Rita, Judy & Jabulile,

That was a bad thing eh! Fancy offering a brew to new arrivals! Doh!
We look forward to meeting you when you arrive, the brew offer stands...
Have a good journey, see you Thursday.

Best Regards,

Mark.


----------



## zulurita

Don't worry Mark, Sue,

We won't hold you to a brew :wink: We know you are busy people. thanks for the offer though. 
Mind you, your always welcome for a coffee at ours, we might have tea bags as well but no milk (we drink our coffee black).

Nice weather would be lovely :wink:


----------



## RedSonja

Whats the latest that we can arrive on the Friday - Not sure at the moment if Kevin can pull a fast one and have the afternoon off. Otherwise its battling the M25 and a four hour drive (on a good day) Any ideas for a good route from Dartford.

Sonja


----------



## MarkandSue

Hi Redsonja,

As far as we are concerned at the site, you can arrive any time you like as long as you respect other peoples comfort by driving vrey slowly on the noisy gravel and setting up as quietly as possible. More importantly, you must only arrive in between glasses of wine! ;-)
Not sure if CatherineandSteve have made any rules on arrival times?
As for routes, from Dartford head South West :lol: 
When you reach Taunton follow the Racecourse signs to Shoreditch Road then follow the brown Cornish Farm camping signs. We are 1/4 mile from the Racecourse.

Hope this helps.

Best Regards,

Mark.


----------



## carol

Catherine and Steve -what time can we arrive for this rally please

Carol


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi, 
Well, less than two weeks to go until the start of the rally. Will you please all start praying for sun. :lol: 
Please can you PM us your ETA. You can arrive at any time after 10.00am on Friday 1st.
If you need a supermarket, there is a Sainsburys at the first roundabout after leaving the M5.
Finally if you need to contact us our on your travels our number is 07811 301519.

Cheers and see you all soon.

C&S


----------



## eddievanbitz

Already hereat waiting :wink:

Mark and Sue Lyn and I are trying some more cider tonight and marking out which baby lambs to mark with the red spot!

(Just kidding)


----------



## ed786

*Arrival Time - Cornish Farm*

Hi C & S

We should arrive around 2pm as we are staying at Swiss Farm Campsite on the Thursday evening after getting a warranty job done at Rapido, Wokingham.

Cheers, Ed & Pat


----------



## gaspode

Hi C&S

We should be arriving after lunch on Friday, look forward to meeting up again.

Make sure you've got the kettle on please. :wink:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

gaspode said:


> Make sure you've got the kettle on please. :wink:


Hi Ken,

Don,t know about the kettle but a tea urn might be more appropriate 8O :lol:

Steve


----------



## MrsW

We should arrive between 4 and 4.30 on Friday afternoon. I have been put down to work 2 of the 3 days over the weekend but am negotiating to change shifts, or failing that to work out of the Taunton office so I don't have so far to travel back each time and I'll have more time to enjoy the site and the company.


----------



## lindyloot

Hi we should be arriving sometime between 11am and 1pm
Lin


----------



## zoro

Hi C & S 

We should arrive lunch time after travelling up from Cornwall 

Steve & Jo


----------



## geraldandannie

We're at the CC site in Burford the night before, which is a couple of hours away. Expect us around lunchtime on Friday :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## chasper

We should arrrive between 5 and 6 pm on the Friday, looking forward to meeting you all. Chasper.


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hi Catherine and Steve

We should be arriving before midday on the Friday.

Looking forward to the rally. Hope the weather is good. Its v sunny today in London. Am planning to catch the rays in Hyde Park at lunch time.

Deb and Paul xx


----------



## 88735

Hi

Hope to arrive sometime after 2pm, but knowing us it could be earlier.

Chris and Brenda.


----------



## theorch

*cornish farm rally*

hope to arrive sometime after 2pm if traffic allows


----------



## chrisgreen

well im going to stick my neck out and say the weather for next week looks good for this rally,and the follow on rally.
warm with high pressure dominating.

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/14days.asp?zipcode=lyme regis


----------



## clianthus

Oh Chris

I do hope they are right for once


----------



## solentviews

Thats just what I ordered!
Kristian and I will be leaving Portsmouth around 4 pm and will arrive as soon as possible. About a 2 hour journey but who knows what the traffic will be like.
Looking forward to meeting up with old aquaintances and making new.
Safe journey to everyone.
Ian


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi all,

Don,t forget your shorts, bikini,s and suntan lotion as the sun will be out :wink:


----------



## carol

We should be there for lunch on Friday - if all goes well

Carol


----------



## TinaGlenn

We should get there between 2 & 4, want to be well away from the M4-M5 interchange by early afternoon 8) 

See you all there

Tina


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Hi All

We hope to there around lunchtime.  

Paul


----------



## Spacerunner

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Don,t forget your shorts, bikini,s and suntan lotion as the sun will be out :wink:


Oh come on!! I am NOT wearing a bikini for anyone!!


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Spacerunner said:


> Oh come on!! I am NOT wearing a bikini for anyone!!


John the thought of you wearing a bikini 8O


----------



## RedSonja

Hi Catherine and Steve
I cant see us arriving any time before 8pm at the earliest. Due to the work thing and the traffic. Kevin is trying to get away early from work - I am working at home :lol: . We will be there so save us a spot.

Sonja


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Sonja,

No probs, if you think you will be later just give us a quick call to let us know things are OK my number is on the earlier post.

Steve


----------



## RedSonja

Will Do Steve

Sonja


----------



## zulurita

We have arrived    

Pitch 34 come and say hello.

Eddie has been out buying for the Ram Roast


----------



## chrisgreen

glad we are not haveing a pig roast ??????lol


----------



## Spacerunner

We are arrived too.

Spitting with rain and cloudy, but not cold.

Just been on a merry chase across the fields. Bryn Dog met a couple of like-minded dog hoodlums and decided to do some marathon training.
He finally *found me* in an aggregate site. I am not best pleased with him. Have threatened him with the 'most unkindest cut of all' if it happens again.

Seems to be some country chappie mowing the gravel, how very West Country!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## zulurita

Ha Ha  very West Country :wink: 

So you are just behind and to the left of me  Bryn looks so cute bless him  I didn't realise you were MHF  Hello and will say a proper hello later when the rain stops.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Spacerunner said:


> We are arrived too.
> 
> Spitting with rain and cloudy, but not cold.
> 
> Just been on a merry chase across the fields. Bryn Dog met a couple of like-minded dog hoodlums and decided to do some marathon training.
> He finally *found me* in an aggregate site. I am not best pleased with him. Have threatened him with the 'most unkindest cut of all' if it happens again.
> 
> Seems to be some country chappie mowing the gravel, how very West Country!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


Guys and girls,

We are just leaving and i can confirm the sun is on the way we should be there 7 o,clock hope the beer is chillin Spacey :wink:

Steve


----------



## LadyJ

I hope you have that hoodlum dog under control by the time we get there spacy :lol: as I have enough problems with the terrorists :roll: 


Does June want any books?



Jacquie


----------



## carol

We are arriving tomorrow - as we are just loading, does anyone want the aluglas bottles - found connectors - new - unused - except a little gas from one on the way home.

Please let me know today,

Here are photos from an ad I put up earlier this week - there are three - and we are downsizing and do not require them....

Please help us dispose of these...

CarolAlugas Bottles for sale - 3 in total


----------



## Spacerunner

LadyJ said:


> I hope you have that hoodlum dog under control by the time we get there spacy :lol: as I have enough problems with the terrorists :roll:
> Does June want any books?
> Jacquie


He is very shamefaced but not fooling me. I know what he thinks of dirty brown collie bitches.

Books? Nah, she can reach the overhead lockers already! :lol:

Oh! Yes please, anything to keep her quiet! Its ok, she's in the shower at the mo'.


----------



## eddievanbitz

Well! The lamb is here! The mint jelly is being made, and the cider has been collected!

Mark our wonderful warden is mowing the gravel as in this light rain it grows so quickly! 

Another quaint Westcountry tradition is that if you give him £10 he will put a lucky Somerset "Bliney" on you! This means that you will always meet the nicest of people when you travel, and you will ward off bad luck and people who intend to rob you (expect the person that took the £10 to put the Somerset "Bliney" on you! LOL

Dave (Nuke) has a limited number of "Somerset Bliney's" available FOC and he is going to give them out Saturday night to the first Twenty people that give Catherine and Steve a beer Friday night! Strike whilst the iron is hot! 

You wouldn't want to miss out o a free Somerset Bliney!

Looking forward to meeting you all Saturday

Eddie


----------



## geraldandannie

We're currently at the Burford CC site in the Cotswolds. Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow morning. Don't like the sound of giving Mark £10 for some dubious inverse Somerset curse thingee - I guess I'll just have to get used to meeting dodgy characters on my travels :wink:

Gerald


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

:lol: Hi we will see you all on Friday then [dodgy character] :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## patp

Us Norfolk Dumplins ain't in need of no Somerset Blineys. We's got plenny of Bliney already!

I's got to go t' wark tmorrer but shud leave about 2ish and if the drawbridge is down on the Suffolk border we'll be there in time for bed :lol: 

See you soon

Chris and Pat


----------



## Spacerunner

eddievanbitz said:


> Mark our wonderful warden is mowing the gravel as in this light rain it grows so quickly!
> Another quaint Westcountry tradition is that if you give him £10 he will put a lucky Somerset "Bliney" on you!
> 
> Eddie


Wonderful warden indeed. 's'pose its another quaint West Country tradition to go round nicking peoples paid up for picnic benches and tables.

Where's the Missus going to kip now? :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkandSue

Sorry about stealing the tables Spacey, realised that no-one was going to fall for the "Somerset Bliney's" scam so thought I might sell you all some picnic benches (Or a bed for the wife) should one be required, a snap at £10. ;-)


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Spacerunner said:


> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark our wonderful warden is mowing the gravel as in this light rain it grows so quickly!
> Another quaint Westcountry tradition is that if you give him £10 he will put a lucky Somerset "Bliney" on you!
> 
> Eddie
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful warden indeed. 's'pose its another quaint West Country tradition to go round nicking peoples paid up for picnic benches and tables.
> 
> Where's the Missus going to kip now? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Spacey,

Don,t moan it,s been raining today you wouldn,t of used it anyway :wink: 
Have to say the grass is looking great were parked on it and it's the biggest pitch here 8O :lol:

See you all tomorrow C&S


----------



## androidGB

Hope you've got room for us  

Should be there around 3-4 pm, complete with 2 grandchildren (take cover)


Andrew


----------



## bognormike

I aim to be with you by early evening tomorrow - on my own unfortunately, Viv's suffering a bit this week - hope we get some good weather


----------



## eddievanbitz

Tell 'em the truth Mark, we collected them as they're goingto be pressure washed tomorrow for Saturday night!

Just tucking into the Somerest cider to make sure it's ok! (some one has to!)

Eddie


----------



## MrsW

eddievanbitz said:


> Tell 'em the truth Mark, we collected them as they're goingto be pressure washed tomorrow for Saturday night!
> 
> Just tucking into the Somerest cider to make sure it's ok! (some one has to!)
> 
> Eddie


How heroic of you Eddie! Looking forward to sharing the onerous task with you tomorrow evening (and yes, beer is packed, even though I for one don't drink it!)


----------



## gaspode

bognormike said:


> Viv's suffering a bit this week


Sorry to hear that Mike, send her our love and best wishes.


----------



## MarkandSue

Wow, 0700 hours and the sun is blasting through the window, good start.


----------



## zulurita

Opened the blind and nearly blinded by the SUNSHINE   

So we are in for a cracking week-end. Safe travelling everyone.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

MarkandSue said:


> Sorry about stealing the tables Spacey, realised that no-one was going to fall for the "Somerset Bliney's" scam so thought I might sell you all some picnic benches (Or a bed for the wife) should one be required, a snap at £10. ;-)


 :lol: Hi everyone I can get 3 in my van if anyone want's one dropping off let me know ! :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## LadyJ

Could you lot down there please hang on to the sun till we get there cause there ain't none here in Warwickshire  


See you all soon hopefully :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin

well the van is washed and show gear emptied out and family gear loaded lol

Hope to leave here about 2-3pm so will be there for 4 

cya all there


----------



## geraldandannie

Just stopped @ Gordano services. The weather's beautiful! See you soon - put the kettle on :wink:

Gerald


----------



## chrisgreen

we arrived about 12.30 plot 8 hardstanding.
come over say hello.

cheers chris


----------



## brillopad

well i'm here come and say hello and bring beer :lol: :lol: .dennis


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

:lol: :lol: :lol: Hi everyone we are and so is the wet stuff [not cider] !!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## Zebedee

gaspode said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Viv's suffering a bit this week
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Mike, send her our love and best wishes.
Click to expand...

Yes indeed Mike - only just noticed your message.

Hope she soon feels better.

Have a great time - wish we were there with you all, but Mrs Zeb couldn't get away.  

Dave


----------



## 88735

Arrived at about 2 o'clock ( with no illegals on board ) site is lovely.

Bertie our westie has managed to pee up Jaquies leg, I think he was leaving his scent! 

Chris and Brenda


----------



## Spacerunner

bauldy said:


> Arrived at about 2 o'clock ( with no illegals on board ) site is lovely.
> 
> Bertie our westie has managed to pee up Jaquies leg, I think he was leaving his scent!
> 
> Chris and Brenda


Bertie....my hero!! I never dared go that far!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

OK!!!

Ref: !st ever MHF rally flyer and 'family'.

First, who is Ashley, bald or otherwise? Does Kate have hair?

Where will we see James so we can compare hair or lack of?

How thin is Simon, just so we don't miss Nicholas all together.

Does Eddie have any hair and is he very old so Simon may not be wearing pampers.

And why is Ashley wearing a DJ, thought it was an informal 'do'.


----------



## LadyJ

I think everybody knows we have arrived :lol: what with bikes and over large auto skate boards and dogs peeing where they shouldn't 8O and the terrorists yelling at all and sundry peace has departed at Cornish Farm :lol: bet your be glad when we've all gone home Eddie :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

you've had too much of the hooch already! God knows what'll happen tomorrow night :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner

bognormike said:


> you've had too much of the hooch already! God knows what'll happen tomorrow night :roll:


I am in training.....BTW the sky's cleared!! Yippeeeeee!!


----------



## bognormike

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

Report: Dateline: 16:30. Cornish Farm. Somewhere far away.

Illegal immigrant apprehended by our 'Wonderful Warden', cough, spit!

An RV ( recreational vimto ) arrived at reception at, or about 16:00 hrs.

Driver reported strange (Asian) noises emanating from under chassis.

Suddenly a person detaches himself from under the RV. 

Mark, our local hero, gives chase. Mark makes citizen arrest, well grabs him!

Aforesaid villain gives up immediately and is punished by having EddieVanBlitz hot chocolate administered.

Local Gendarmerie summoned, crisis is over.


----------



## MarkandSue

Lol @ Spacey...... I'll have you know that Eddie's hot chocolate is wonderful and world famous, they come all the way from South Morroco (Albeit underneath an RV) for that stuff!
The lengths some people will go to just for a taste of Eddie's Chocolate.


----------



## Zebedee

Or to persuade Mark to give them a couple of his little blue tablets to try out!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## MarkandSue

Hi Zebedee,

I trust you got back ok? Good to meet you both the other day, hope you come back soon.

Best Regards,

Mark.


----------



## Zebedee

Got back safely thanks Mark and Sue.  

We also enjoyed meeting you both, and you are right about Eddie's legendary choccie.  

Doesn't have quite such a dramatic effect as your little blue tablets, but a most enjoyable sensation all the same!

Dave 8) 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Flipin eck 8O 

You can tell there's free wifi on this site :wink: everyone has arrived safely it,s been a quiet evening but i guess things will be slightly different tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Penquin

We arrived to an excellent welcome, there was a whole committee of people saying Hello - great fun, excellent site, immaculate in appearance with superb hot water.  

The WiFi is working for MrsW, sat next to me, but not for me! Will try again tomorrow if I can find time in the busy schedule the Stewards have organised! :? 

Very pleased we applied rapidly when the list was opened! The organisation is excellent and the company matches it.  

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

CatherineandSteve said:


> it,s been a quiet evening but i guess things will be slightly different tomorrow :lol:


Well, it is now all those people have gone from outside our van. I didn't know who they all were, but I object to people enjoying the warmth from our awning light :evil:

Lovely evening, Tess has fallen in love with Bryn - it's a shame that Bryn is a bit overwhelmed by our blonde Essex bimbo.

Lovely site. Looking forward to sunny weather tomorrow, and a heavy itinery for tomorrow evening :?

Oh, and I'll need to speak to Annie about her eagerness to volunteer for things :evil: :evil:

Gerald


----------



## PlanetGen

tomorrow night will defenately be different, as one of Eddie and Lyns kids, I think the leaflet describes me as the one that looks like Eddie with more hair! We had a quiet few drinks and I have just fallen out of a Taxi at Planet Generators HQ! lol. I am looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow. Dave has already told me about the immegrant under the van, shame I missed it! Look forward to ram roast and Cider and meeting new friends tomorrow.
Simon


----------



## MarkandSue

Come on you lot, get up! ;-) First one to the showers gets a free pint of Cider!


----------



## Zebedee

Not a chance after all that cider Mark. 8O :roll: :roll: 

Go and mow the gravel round their vans. That should do the trick, especially if you throw a handful or two on the roof of a few vans.

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

MarkandSue said:


> Come on you lot, get up! ;-) First one to the showers gets a free pint of Cider!


Annie's off to the shower right now!

There's something weird about conversing with people over the internet who are a few yards away from you in real life :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

geraldandannie said:


> There's something weird about conversing with people over the internet who are a few yards away from you in real life :roll:
> Gerald


Morning Gerald

Not as weird as people who bellow into their mobile phones as if they are trying to talk to someone across the globe without wearing out their batteries!! 8O 8O

Have fun down there

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

Zebedee said:


> Not as weird as people who bellow into their mobile phones as if they are trying to talk to someone across the globe without wearing out their batteries!! 8O 8O


Very true, Dave. There's some strange people around. :?



Zebedee said:


> Have fun down there


We'll certainly try our hardest.

Annie's back from the shower, and has worked out her acceptance speech for the free pint of cider :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

geraldandannie said:


> Annie's back from the shower, and has worked out her acceptance speech for the free pint of cider :wink:
> Gerald


Purely in the interests of seeking perfection, I think you should get a pack of cans out of the fridge and let her practice the speech a few times ready for the real thing.

You wouldn't want her to drink alone of course - that would be churlish . . . . :roll: :wink: :wink:

Dave


----------



## bognormike

morning all, looks a nice day up this end of the site :wink: 
#
looks like I've missed the cider :roll:


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

:lol: Hi everyone the Sun is shining from a truly nice and well set out camp site if only all site's could be as clean and tidy [surly it's a little early to drink alone] :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## chrisgreen

come on admit it who's alarm went off this morning?lol
i cant seem to connect to the wifi,but no matter as the three signal is strong on this site,so im happy to use that.
lovely day with strong sunshine.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

:lol: Hi everyone I think it was my gas alarm (no gas attack on Cornish Farm) but it was just me again so no bean's for me today :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## chasper

Good morning from Chasper and missus Chasper, looks like its shaping up to be a grand day........and evening!


----------



## sweetie

Hope you all leave everything nice and tidy as I will be inspecting on tuesday when I come down to have tracvision dome fitted. Hope you all have a great time.
Steve


----------



## bognormike

It's nice to have a wander around to say hello, and see so many people sitting outiside. Very pleasant afternoon now, after a walk in to clone-town Taunton this morning - the walk was nice :roll: :wink:


----------



## Penquin

So was the cycle ride! But like many I missed the second part of the cycle track due to overgrown signs! Never mind the exercise was good for me!

Weather here is excellent, might be compelled to sit outside with a drink and a book!


----------



## geraldandannie

I think our dog Tess has shown herself to be a bit of a blonde Essex tart 8O

She's fallen in love with Spacerunner's Bryn, but then seemed to be taken with Nuke's lab Bradley. And then, of course, there's Eddie's dog Sabre who took her eye for a while. I think I'm going to have to keep an eye on her :? 

A few clouds in the sky now, but still bright and warm 8) 

Gerald


----------



## bognormike

my space video clip


----------



## zulurita

It has been a lovely day so far.

We walked the footpath to Stoke St. Mary, approx 3/4 to 1 hour walk and found a lovely pub, Half Moon Inn and they do very nice food there. We sampled it of course along with the local beer! Very nicely presented and lots of it!

I know, I know we have the lamb roast but we just couldn't resist  but we did walk it off on the way back so some room for tonight


----------



## bognormike

looking forward to the events this evening - flip video in hand ready to capture those embarrassing moments :roll:


----------



## Zebedee

bognormike said:


> looking forward to the events this evening - flip video in hand ready to capture those embarrassing moments :roll:


You're in the wrong place with your camera Mike. :?

>> See here <<.

Don't know what this forum is coming to! 8O 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## bognormike

Well a lovely bright morning here, with a bit of a breeze. 

I must say it was a superb evening over at Eddie's - the cider flowed, the food was great, and the band were great too! I'm sure everybody will join me in thanking Eddie & his team for a great evening, and weekend. 

Brilliant stuff 8) :wink:


----------



## TinaGlenn

A bright if a little breezy morning out there, the showers are warm, the water is hot, although I suspect there are a few bleary eyes and sore heads still trying to surface :lol: :lol: :lol:
So far is has been a great weekend and still got today to go 8) 

Tina


----------



## geraldandannie

bognormike said:


> I must say it was a superb evening over at Eddie's - the cider flowed, the food was great, and the band were great too! I'm sure everybody will join me in thanking Eddie & his team for a great evening, and weekend.


Absolutely, Mike. Although we retired a little early, we were still able to enjoy the festivities until later :wink: Not so sure about the karaoke, though :lol: I would love to be able to put faces to some of the sounds I heard 8O

Excellent evening Eddie, Lyn, and family, not forgetting the site wardens, Mark and Sue. Annie said the vegeburger was the nicest one she's ever tasted, and the lamb was truly scrumptious. Thank you, everyone 

Gerald


----------



## MarkandSue

Luckily I didn't drink last night, if I had I would still be really drunk! hic! ;-)


----------



## Spacerunner

Great time last night!!
The lamb was delicious and well accompanied by the 'speedy' salads.

I enjoyed the karaoke, was really pleased to hear people who could sing worse than me :lol: :lol: 

The band was excellent and dancing most probably described as 'did I really do that'! :lol: :lol: 

Only disappointment was that the serving wench (Mark) wasn't wearing his French maid's outfit.

Thanks Eddie and Co. we had a great time.


----------



## zulurita

A GREAT TIME  

Thanks to Eddie, Lyn, all the family, Mark, Sue, Steve, Catherine and All those that made this a great event.

The lamb was delicious  

No sore head this morning


----------



## patp

Thanks to all. Great company, great food and great weather! What more can we ask!

Pat and Chris


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

:lol: :lol: :lol: Hi everyone all we can say our first rally and everyone is so nice and friendly if all future rallies are like this book us in now. A truly nice place and a brilliant weekend lamb was fantastic (we have 2 in the back for the follow on rally) thank you all again :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## geraldandannie

briannod said:


> A truly nice place and a brilliant weekend lamb was fantastic (we have 2 in the back for the follow on rally)


Blimey! They must be small ones, then :wink:

Unfortunately, not all rallies have a live band, music, karaoke and a ram roast laid on (maybe they should do, Jacquie and Jen, eh? 8O ) But even without those things, all the rallies and meets we've been on have been great. We're looking forward to many more 

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

I have started an album folks for all your piccys of Cornish Farm please add any you have to it

Cornish Farm 2009

Thanks for a smashing time last night Eddie Lyn and all the family & Mark & Sue

Also thanks to CatherineandSteve for setting it all up well done both 

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Brilliant night last nightn food superb and plenty of cider, thanks to Eddie, Lynne and all the family also to Mark and Sue the site wardens. 

The MHF rally organisers Catherine&Steve have done a great job here, I hope all your future rallies are this good :wink:


----------



## carol

We can only echo ev eryone else. Great night, wonderful food and salads, and good company. 

What can top that, the sun....we are lucky, let's hope it lasts until the end of the day.

Carol


----------



## bognormike

Back home now, easier trip back up the A303 than on Friday! Thanks again everybody, and also to Jac for the use of the car to jump start Stella2 and the assistance from Gaspode Brillopad & Zoro after my flat battery "incident". After not having any power to my control panel, I found a 30a fuse had blown - will keep an eye on this & get the battery checked over this week.

Hope to see as many of you as possible soon, hopefully with Viv next time :wink:


----------



## 88735

Thanks for a great night, the food was lovely, cider strong , entertainment was excellent , company was good.

Thanks to Eddie and Lynne, Catherineandsteve and Mark and Sue.

Chris and Brenda


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Mike

Glad you got back home OK.


bognormike said:


> Hope to see as many of you as possible soon, hopefully with Viv next time :wink:


I hope so too. Give her our love. We missed her this weekend.

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner

LadyJ said:


> I have started an album folks for all your piccys of Cornish Farm please add any you have to it
> 
> Cornish Farm 2009
> 
> Thanks for a smashing time last night Eddie Lyn and all the family & Mark & Sue
> 
> Also thanks to CatherineandSteve for setting it all up well done both
> 
> Jacquie


HaHa!! Looks like Steve and self have got off quite lightly in the photos.
Hope everyone else was to busy enjoying theirselves to take any more incriminating pics.. 8O


----------



## Pusser

It's good to see so many members having a great time and glad the weather held. Wish safe journeys to everyone heading home.


----------



## MrsW

Well we've had a brilliant couple of days so far! Brilliant site, great food and drink, and splendid organisation. It has been such fun meeting all those we have "chatted" to but never met and old aquaintances. Thanks to all concerned, especially to whoever booked such nice weather for us all. Don't know what this evening and tomorrow will bring, but bring it on!!


----------



## Penquin

Some great pics, I wonder whether Boggy will upload the one he knows he has!!!!!

Brilliant weekend, organisation superb, site brilliant, weather great, food plentiful and very tasty, company welcoming and fun.

What a great weekend, and there is still Monday to go!!!

Thanks to all concerned, but particularly to CatherineandSteve, Eddie and Lyn, Mark and Sue and everyone else who has made this so memorable.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Pusser said:


> It's good to see so many members having a great time and glad the weather held. Wish safe journeys to everyone heading home.


Puss dear most of us are heading to Lyme Regis why don't you come and join us you know you would be made most welcome

Jacquie


----------



## Pusser

LadyJ said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to see so many members having a great time and glad the weather held. Wish safe journeys to everyone heading home.
> 
> 
> 
> Puss dear most of us are heading to Lyme Regis why don't you come and join us you know you would be made most welcome
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

You are very kind and I wish now I had gone to Eddie's do. But we were going somewhere\anywhere this week as Porky has just been done by JC and youngest squatter has gone down with glandular fever. (Keep thinking of Gavin and Stacey....Gavular Fever  ) And so, being the attentive father, I have been ordered to stay put until his blood test has been done on Wednesday. Looking at the pics I would have been sorely tempted but the trouble is I am not good with lots of people. I feel like a Pork chop in a Synagogue and the older I get the bigger the chop I feel. 

But I do get great pleasure in reading all your bits and bobs and seeing the pix so I am with you in spirit if not in body. Large body.


----------



## LadyJ

Sorry to hear youngest squatter is not well Puss dear, hope he makes a speedy recovery, I can send you 2 more squatters if he does :roll: :lol:

If you feel the urge to escape just turn up at Shrubbery you don't have to mingle with the hoards just wave as you pass by :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## chasper

Thanks for a great weekend very nice cider. Thanks go to Eddie and Lyn and family for laying on the facilities including the very nice cider.The band were yery good including the backing singers all washed down with some very nice cider.Thanks to CatherineandSteve for organising the event, not forgetting Mark and Sue. Hello to Steve and Jo for introducing us to all the reprobates, you know who you are. Did i mention the very nice cider!


----------



## androidGB

Can I add our thanks to Eddie and Lyn for their hospitality, Catherine and Steve for their organisation, and Mark and Sue for the sterling efforts in dispensing large quantities of cider to the needy. 

Sorry we couldn't mix as much as we'd have liked to but needed to keep an eye on the grandchildren 

An example of what happens if you don't can be seen in the photo's I've uploaded, when Gabriel was let loose with my camera 

Some of the more compromising ones have been kept back for more nefarious purposes :lol: 


Andrew & Yvonne (on this occasion)


----------



## brillopad

thanks to all concerned for a great weekend, and special thanks to eddie and lyn for supplying booze, food, entertainment and good weather!! and exellent facialties,
all camp site owners should bemade to visit this site to see how it is done.
same again next year eddie? :lol: :lol: :lol: dennis and brenda


----------



## howellsroad

Sorry we missed all the fun. You obviously all had a great time on this smashing site and facility of yours Eddy. We were having an alarm fitted on Friday morning so were away by about 4.00pm ---BUT we did not miss the fun with our little stowaway, Mohammed. I very much doubt one of us would have anything like the excellent treatment in Marrakech that he had, chocolate to drink, and to eat. Is there any news of what happened to him by the way?
Many thanks to you all for the fitting work. Excellent service from an obvously good team. Thank Ashley for arranging and overseeing things and we hope he is working hard at getting his fuel consumption up (and beer consumption down! Listen to Gran!)
Best wishes to the Van Bitz team

Tim & Merle


----------



## MarkandSue

Its been wonderful meeting you all, thank you all for coming and we hope to see you all very soon, please pop in when you are planning to pass through the area, stay the night and have a drink with us.
Please dive carefully out there and good journeys to all of you.

Mark and Sue


----------



## rayc

What a fantastic weekend! It was great to meet up and put faces to names. Special thanks to Steve, Catherine, Eddie, Lyn, Mark and Sue for all their hard work. Thank you very much for my retirement card, totally unexpected but appreciated very much.

Ray & Lesley


----------



## lindyloot

Have been home about an hour now . Our thanks to Catherine and Steve for organizing the Rally, Mark and Sue the wardens, what a lovely campsite and facilities and to Eddy and family for the wonderful hospitality on Saturday night with the ram roast, cider and entertainment. it was really great to meet up with familiar faces and meet new ones.
Tina And Glen was that you who passed us at the Ilminster bypass on the A303 ? oh and I hope Rigger behaved himself in your MH it was funny sitting in ours and seeing his face looking out of your window  
To all going on to the follow on rally hope you all have a great time and the weather holds out, we'll be thinking of you when we're back at work  
Rich and Lin


----------



## zoro

Arrived home safely after 5hrs of traffic and speed restrictions. 

Many thanks to Catherine and Steve for organizing the Rally (sorry we missed you on our departure) Also thanks to Eddie, Lyn and family for laying on Saturdays bash, and not forgetting Mark and Sue. 

It was nice to see old friends and make some new ones, which makes MHF so special. 

Roll on our next meet in France. 
8) 8) 

Steve & Jo


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Thank you to Eddie, Lyn & family for putting on a great party on Saturday, also to Mark & Sue, and Steve & Catherine for organizing the rally. 

Hope to see you all soon.  


Paul & Ann


----------



## theorch

thanks to Catherine and steve for organising a great weekend,thanks to Eddie and family for a fantastic evening on saturday 
, Hayley absolutely loved it she's still talking about it
great to meet up with old friends and to meet new ones
once again many thanks and look forward to the next one
graham & denise


----------



## MrsW

Someone kindly supplied some delicious beetroot chutney for the meal on Saturday. I know I talked to you, but can't remember who you are (soory!). Can I just remind you that you promised me you would post the recipe? Thanks!

Thanks again to all those who were instrumental in any part of the organisation of this weekend - from the moment we arrived to the moment we left it was just superb! Thanks to you all. (It's just such a shame we can't carry on to the nextmeet, but some of us have to work to pay your pensions :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## brillopad

mrs. w. the chutney maker was mrs. sparky speedy (debbie)


----------



## hippypair

We would like to add our thanks to Catherine and Steve for organizing this great rally,also many thanks to Eddie and Lynne for the hospitality on sat. night.Another thankyou goes to Mark and Sue for ensuring the campsite side of things went smoothly.

Sorry we couldn`t make the follow on rally but look forward to meeting up again.

Terry and Pat.


----------



## thedoc

chrisgreen said:


> come on admit it who's alarm went off this morning?.


That'll have been me.  

That's what happens when you drink cider all night as a practice for Eddie's 'do' and then stagger out of bed in a haze just to walk the dog!!

What a wonderful weekend. Glorious sunshine, great company and plenty of liquid refreshment. Thanks to Steve and Catherine for organizing it and special thanks to Eddie, Lynne and family for their fantastic hospitality. Also thanks to Mark and Sue for looking after us so splendidly.

I think I now ought to book in for a weeks detox to try and nullify the effects of three days and nights of excessive alcohol intake :lol:

Once again, thanks to all for making it such a wonderful experience.


----------



## sparky_speedy

Am back at work now (I know it's a swear word for some of you!) and would just like to say how much we enjoyed the rally.

Thanks to Eddie, Lyn, and family for the food and entertainment, especially the karaoke. Also, to Steve, Catherine, Mark and Sue for looking after us. 

Mrs W - I will sort out the beetroot recipe for you tonight. 

Hope those that were going onto the follow on rally are enjoying themselves. 

See you all soon.

Debbie and Paul (and Ginger)


----------



## TinaGlenn

lindyloot said:


> Tina And Glen was that you who passed us at the Ilminster bypass on the A303 ? oh and I hope Rigger behaved himself in your MH it was funny sitting in ours and seeing his face looking out of your window
> 
> Rich and Lin


That would have been us..... Glenn decided we were going to ignore tomtom and take a very roundabout route home :evil: We got back eventually though :wink:

A fantastic weekend thanks to everyone concerned, great food, great company and a great site, what more could anyone want :lol:

Tina


----------



## brillopad

just stuck some pics in my album of cornish farm ave a look.dennis


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Glad you all enjoyed it.
We were panicking beforehand that everything would go wrong, it would rain all weekend and everyone would go home saying how awful it was. Thank god it all went OK.
We enjoyed it so much that we went to the race course to see the jousting, there were lots of people dressed in strange costumes - all a bit Druid like, and then we stayed for another night!
We left at about 6.45 this morning, and I got a bo**ocking for being an hour late for work, I had to work until 5.30 to make up the time.

Of course it was all down to Eddie & Lynn and their family for their wonderful hospitality and Mark and Sue for such a well run site.

I did overhear a couple of nice comments about them - "They're not like any wardens I've met in the past - they're nice!" and " She's not cleaning those toilets again - they don't have time to get dirty!" So we do all appreciate you.

Most of all thank you all for coming and making it such a good event.

Cheers
Catherine and Steve


----------



## RedSonja

This will be like Gwyneths Oscar Speech.

Thanks Catherine and Steve - Great Rally what a lot to live up to for your next one. But put me down on the list.

Mark and Sue What can I say - Mark led me astray telling me that the cider I was drinking was "Just for Girls" - At 7.5% I've now got hairs on my chest. I think the two of you should be running Caravan Club courses for wardens. The best I've encountered in a long time. I think Sue raking the gravel on Monday said it all - Proud of the site and it shows.

The biggest thanks for Eddie and Lynn and all the other Vanbitz's. I could have taken the boys home they were lovely. It was like a family party on Saturday.

Lastly thanks to all who had to endure us singing. Anyone got a photo of Jacqui, Jen, Andy and myself as backing singers :lol: 

Anyway roll on the next vanbitz rally.

Sonja


----------

